# Teaching Ferrets tricks!



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Had an attempt at teaching the fuzzies to roll over!

Teaching ferrets to rollover - YouTube


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww they will soon learn how to.


----------

